# vs. Seattle



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Been watching the first half, it's scary how bad we are. I hate to be negative but it's hard to take anything positive away when watching this team. One thing I will say though is that Whittman deserves a lot of the blame here. Forget that these are mostly bad players, if you just watch them trying to run plays it seems obvious that the team isn't well coached. It's the only explanation I can think of for why guys can't complete basic pick and rolls.

More to come in the second half.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This is terrible really... with the inside scoring we have, we really should have been able to take care of Seattle.

The long season continues unfortunately


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was like watching Mr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde.

Not everyone played as well but Wally World showed us something.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

It was completely embarrassing. There's no other way to put it. We got blown out by the second worst team in the league despite their best player getting injured.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It was one of those nights where everybody did their part. Even Damien Wilkins was only mildly frustrating to watch. Collison is the most underrated big man in the league, and a excellent defender. Kurt Thomas is flying under the radar averaging 10+ rebounds a game. Those guys are straight up solid, and the least of Seattle's worries on the roster. Even so, Minnesota stopped going to Jefferson for some reason.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We are still missing our second best player as far as im concerned... i really hope foye can help this team get some wins


----------

